# ouch denied



## Michelle1210 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ijust got letter of denial, was looking to join a soap forum on there too


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

where lol? dang..


----------



## Michelle1210 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yahoo, so many hoops to jump thru,  :roll:


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh geeeeeeeeeeeeeeze!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

I got an invitation to join a soap forum once & they would not appove the ap w/o me submitting my reale tax identification number. no thanks! Who do these people think they are?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

are you kidding me Tab? What the hell they need that for! Who knows what they were trying to use it for!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 29, 2007)

Um hum, I know some forums that are about that bad,   but I admit, Tab, that is just really "weird!" :?   I guess that is why I just stay here 90% of the time, this is my home and you guys are my friends, and more like family.  The other places are cold, and I like the warmth of our spot in the soap forum world....it's comfy! :wink: 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, I have been on  4-5 other soap forums & probably 30 yahoo soap groups & this IS the best place to be, I go no where else!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you kidding me?  I have a hard enough time keeping up with just one forum, couldn't imagine trying to keep up with another one!!!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 29, 2007)

OK, Dragon, sit down for this but 8 months ago I was registered at 12 soap forums and 3 yahoo soap chat rooms! :shock:   I have since then been cutting and cutting and was down to 3, but I'm officially have not visited another site in over 2 weeks now I think.  There is one other newer forum I check into every once in a while.  There is not much need.  We have everything we need here. :wink: 

Paul


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 29, 2007)

HOLY POOPIE!!!  Dang!  My hubby is on all kinds of forums, for VW's, spot bikes and Saturns.  I am not sure how he keeps up!


----------



## Michelle1210 (Dec 30, 2007)

aw you guys are great


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 30, 2007)

This is a useful forum. I actually learn things about soaping here, not just ego boosting others.


----------



## CPSoaper (Dec 30, 2007)

there are other forums? :roll:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you guys are all here!!! Thanks for everyone's help in making this place a success


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 1, 2008)

CPsoaper,
              Tee-hee!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

I AM CRACKING UP CP!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 9, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I got an invitation to join a soap forum once & they would not appove the ap w/o me submitting my reale tax identification number. no thanks! Who do these people think they are?



Wow. That is just plain ridiculous!! I don't even require people to submit a legitimate email address because I know I hate to even give THAT much information out when I sign up for things.


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 15, 2008)

This is the only forum I have visited.....I guess that means I found the number one forum on my first try.     Thank goodness!  k


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 15, 2008)

You got lucky on your 1st try.  8)


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Best Place For Me*

I have not looking into other soap making forums or groups till recently. And quickly became discouraged. I am SO glad Paul was sweet enough to suggest "my new home" to me! You really are the greatest, Paul! Much love!


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 14, 2008)

*Denied?*

Really, how do you get "denied"? That's totally...crazy. I was going to join a certain international soap community, when I first started looking for an online forum.

First, I had to register. Then I get this application that has to be completed and sent back. Then, somebody had to "vouch" for me. I was told to make sure my "parole officer" spoke for me. Noboby did. So, I never got in. Oh, well...

What I learned? *I say this with the utmost respect and appreciation for this wonderful place, but here it is in a nutshell:* I don't think ANY soap community is worth all that. I don't think that a person will become a substandard, lye-heavy-soap-making, wannabe soapmaker, if they don't belong to ANY forums.  Some people need the "community" element, and that's cool.

Forums make learning more fun. You get to interact with others, who share your passion. It's sweet to have buddies. You can find information quicker sometimes (depending on how well the forum is setup and how much time you take to look around and search), than you would searching online, which can be a type of "wilderness", if you're not web savvy. BUT, if I'd been rejected by every forum out there, I would have still learned to make some decent soap, because that's what I wanted (and want) to do.

Just recently, I witnessed from "afar", some VERY bad (cruel) treatment from a group of "harpies", who attempted to humiliate a fellow soaper who had the audacity to disagree with their summation of a situation. They couldn't teach me how to chew gum, let alone make soap. Yet, there are those who would rather lose limbs and livelihood, than be ostracized by them. That's sick. Very. So, suffice it to say, I hate message board "politics".

So, when you don't "fit in", sometimes it's a blessing, not a curse. You don't have to belong to 10 different soap communities, anyway. Sorry for the novella...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Mandy said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





**smacks head*  Oh sheeze and here I was all ready to hand over all my contact information when I signed up.......*





LOL for the same reason when I sign up for sites I usually don't even use my real name.  I use faithy as an online first name and a common name as a fake last name.   So much easier and safer that way.    LOL and ~kris is only a portion of my real name so that's a bonus as well.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 14, 2008)

I think Mandy, and I know all the Mods here have been through this situation.  I used to belong to 10 to 12 soap forums, and there is good people at all of them, but a few have really nasty, mean people who really don't care to help you learn soap making or not.  Dare you say; "I'm a newbie" at a few! :roll: 

This is where I call home now and don't even go to most of those others even to pop in and see what is going on or who is getting roasted or "hen pecked" at that forum.

Nope, this is the best soap forum on the net, and the administrator, Mandy and each of the mod squad is determined to keep this form free of that kind of drama; we don't want it or care to be a part of it.  We love it when our members comment that they viewed our forum as a "guest" for a while and joined because this is such a friendly, helpful, and true "family" group of people compared to other soap forums.  

Feel free to ask, question more experienced ones, even throw your viewpoint out there; you won't be belittled or made fun of, we 100% guarantee that as mods!  That kind of treatment will not be tolerated here!  This is and will always be a "safe place" for each of our members....we promise! :wink:  8) 

OK, I'll step down from my soap box as this is a subject near and dear to my heart!:!:   


Paul :wink:


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 15, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> I think Mandy, and I know all the Mods here have been through this situation.  I used to belong to 10 to 12 soap forums, and there is good people at all of them, but a few have really nasty, mean people who really don't care to help you learn soap making or not.  Dare you say; "I'm a newbie" at a few! :roll:
> 
> This is where I call home now and don't even go to most of those others even to pop in and see what is going on or who is getting roasted or "hen pecked" at that forum.
> 
> ...



Well Said! I have enough drama with the rest of my life.   This is the best place to be...if you wanna be "Drama Free!"  :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 15, 2008)

I like that, Erin;

*"The SMF is the place for ye, if you want your soap forum to be drama free!"*

Perhaps that should be a banner here somewhere!  

Paul


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 15, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> I like that, Erin;
> 
> *"The SMF is the place for ye, if you want your soap forum to be drama free!"*
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's pretty good, Paul!  8)


----------

